# Mozzarella help



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought I'd become very good at making mozz as I made 3 large batches of it each week all summer long. Probably 40 -50 good batches. Well, when fall hit.....the quality went down. It is no longer stretchy, but grainy and breaks rather than stretches. It is also retaining milk, so it is hard to get all the milk out of the curds. I am doing everything exactly the same. THermometer is working. I decided to try new citric acid in case that could deteriorate with age. I am still using my rennet I bought at the beginning of the year, but it's been in the freezer most of the time. I have made about 10 batches this fall, trying to adjust the recipe a little to make it work, but same thing each time. I need it to work again. The milk tastes the same as always, but could the quality be different at the end of lactation...enough to affect the mozz? Please, HELP!!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

It's tough to make mozz from winter milk, especially if the does are pregnant, and especially for goat milk. The protein ratios change and the curd is harder to drain and is weaker. It also takes less acid to get it to work. Do you have any numbers from milk tests or a way to measure acidity?


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

No numbers. I didn't realize it woudl make a difference. These 2 girls are not pregnant either, but the problems started around September.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Whew! Thought it was just me! TONS of great mozzerella, then BAM! Grainy, doesn't want to stretch, holds whey in pockets and rather rubbery. I feel better now...thought I was doing something wrong! LOL

Back to Chevre!

My last batch I was convinced it wasn't getting heated enough (microwave), so just kept on...and on...and on. Edible, but barely. When you cut it, it still has little pockets of milk/whey. Oh well...I'll wait for Spring!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Yep, classic winter milk issues. It's a completely different compound. I'll try to post a concise summary of how to adjust make processes when using winter milk for cheeses. I make a lot more soft and bloomy rind cheese in winter time.... cheese with higher moisture.


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Amanda described it better than I....precisely what's going on in my kitchen. I'm also glad to hear I'm not the only one. So chevre will work? I will have to switch for the winter. When my girl freshens in December, will it still be winter milk....or will hers work since she is at the beginning of lactation. If anybody can point me to some reading material on this, I would be grateful.
Thanks.


----------

